# Masterbuilt 560 fan won't run.



## Chasdev (Jan 3, 2021)

A while back I tried to fire it up in sub freezing weather and got error codes and failure to lite.
Internet speculated it was too cold to operate so I fired up the pellet spitter and waited for warm weather.
Today it's 65 and the unit will still not lite.
I heated the sensor bulb to 135 and still no joy.
Internet says Masterbuilt is on Covid lock down and customer service is highly classified with few secrets leaking out of the bunker.
Trouble shoot guide says to plug the fan directly into the controller and see if it runs or spits out trouble codes.
My brain says how can you plug the fan directly into the controller without removing the fan from it's mount point due to the distance between the fan motor and the controller mount point?
Masterbuilt does not say one way or another if fan removal is part of trouble shoot procedure.
Internet says don't bother, fan motors are on backorder anyway so I ain't getting one any time soon.
Unit was purchased from Wallymart on Dec 3 2019, I cooked with it 30 or so times and loved what it did to meat while allowing me to hold my easy chair down on the floor.
Too bad I did not bitch at them at the time of failure, I let the "warranty" expire.
And to think of the multiple times I bragged about it on the intertubes.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in? Lol sorry had to


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 3, 2021)

I have same problem after bottom door was open for few minutes , Disconnected power for few minutes plug back in and everything comeback to life
PS you can order fan from Amazon


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 3, 2021)

I see a fan, is it THE fan?
Same connectors, same dimensions and mount points?
What I mean to ask, has someone used this exact part to fix my exact problem?
\
FWIW, it's been rebooted a dozen times and all the switches are intact and plugged in.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 3, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I see a fan, is it THE fan?
> Same connectors, same dimensions and mount points?
> What I mean to ask, has someone used this exact part to fix my exact problem?
> \
> FWIW, it's been rebooted a dozen times and all the switches are intact and plugged in.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 3, 2021)

Its same dimensions but deferent connection 
Which is easy fix


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 4, 2021)

So same amp draw and duty cycle?


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 4, 2021)

More than likely you have a burned wire on the fan. Happened to me back in Feb of last year. The wires will overheat, melt and short out. Check your wiring directly from the fan to the wire it plugs into that goes to the controller. Chances are good that's what the problem is and is an easy fix to cut out the bad part of the wires, then splice them together using wire nuts, butt splicers or just plain electrician's tape


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 4, 2021)

Turns out the fan works fine when plugged straight into the controller.
No evidence of wire overheat but all 8 wires are hidden so I'll check continuity as soon as my new DVOM arrives.
I lost all my electrical test gear in a flood and never replaced any of it as I retired from wrenching.
Also, anybody know where the six door sensor wires combine/morph into two wires inside the harness?


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 4, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> So same amp draw and duty cycle?


Check this video


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 4, 2021)

Turns out one or both of the door sensor switches was open, so I nipped off both connector ends, stripped back the wires and shunted both too themselves and plugged the connectors back into the controller harness and bingo, problem solved.
So, bad switch or bad wire/s but I could not care less as I no longer have bin or ash box door sensors to fail again.


----------

